# November / December 2020 Cycle Buddies



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in November / December 2020

Please read the FAQ here: https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , Stimming , EC , ET , Test Date , Outcome

[/csv]
​


 Honorary Members 

*If you want to be added please let me know *

Sharry xx

​


----------



## Fyfey

Hey is there anyone here?


----------



## Tickety-boo

I’m sort of here. I sort of straddle the October and November groups but haven’t been posting in the October one because I would have been so late joining it. I started stimming Thursday last week. The hope is egg collection next week and (assuming I get that far) I’ll be testing/2ww’ing in November.

I had a scan Tuesday and my next one is today. On Tuesday I had six promising looking follicles. I’m shattered and achey but fortunately am now on annual leave the next two weeks. 

Background: i have pcos and do not ovulate. I had donor medicated iui in February- got pregnant, told I’d miscarried. This was incorrect, it was an ectopic that was missed on scanning. It ruptured at a little over 8 weeks. Lost a tube and advised by the fertility team that ivf is best now. So here I go. I want to start a family so much but I’m also terrified of the whole thing. 

Are you cycling fyfey?


----------



## Fyfey

Hey Tickety, I feel like I’ve seen your name previously.... but then I wasn’t around in February time during your IUI. I’m so sorry to hear about your last pregnancy... how awful! How can it have been missed? How likely is that to happen? So many questions eh?  

How did your scan go yesterday? Your a bit ahead of me, I won’t be at EC/ET stage until December. I’m just about to start down reg with the spray. 

Background here: 
6 months of clomid years ago
2 IUI  
OHSS during first round of IVF in 2014, stopped for 2/3 month. 
June/July 2014 went again and got to EC/ET... had two top grade 5 day blasts, transferred one and now have a 5 year old. 
Nov/Dec 2019 done a FET with the frostie, failed. 
So now going for self funded IVF again with the hope of a sibling.... 

So although I’ve been here before, I really struggle to remember the process/time scale of it all. Maybe you can help? How long did you down Reg for? How long you been stimming? 

I think with my successful IVF 6 years ago, I injected to down reg.... but this time I’m on spray. I used spray last year for the FET and it seemed to work fine, however I keep thinking that I got a positive outcome with the first IVF and not the FET... although it’s probably nothing to do with how I down reg, just the way my mind works!!! 

Where are you located? Are you cycling in this country or travelling?


----------



## Tickety-boo

Ah I suspect we know each other (cuz I recognise your name too) from the November/December 2019 group. I had a cancelled cycle in December 2019 because my lining was super thick at my baseline scan.

Oh god - how wrong everything went with my first pregnancy is still something I don’t understand. The week before it ruptured I’d been to EPAU and said “I think I have an ectopic pregnancy” and they scanned me and told me I was wrong. I asked for serial hcg’s and was told no because as far as they were concerned it was a completed miscarriage. I think they thought I was crazy. They certainly convinced me that I was crazy. So a week later when it ruptured it was just awful. I was rushed  to theatre and lord know a very clever surgeon saved my life but I still can’t believe we found ourselves in that position. It was a mess. Should I ever get pregnant again I will be asking to use a different hospital.

My scan was good. She thinks I’ve got 10 follicles that look promising size wise - the others are all a bit small. My next scan is Monday and hopefully they’ll be cooked then because I run out of medication Monday!

I’m on an antagonist protocol and I didn’t down reg. i just did three northisterone induced cycles in the run up to my treatment cycle to keep on top of my lining then they scanned me day 2 of this cycle  and I started stimming day 3. I believe it’s because I have pcos and basically don’t ovulate at all and have an AMH of 85 so am at high risk of OHSS. An antagonist protocol means they can use a different trigger if I do develop OHSS (but at least so far I haven’t).

So far I’ve been stimming 10 days, my clinic tell me 12 is average.

I’m based in the Midlands and I’m having treatment in the uk. I’m self funding too. Where are you based/having treatment?


----------



## Fyfey

Ahh that’ll be it then, knew I recognised the name! Yup will defo be from Nov/Dec 19 group.... see I’ve had previous problems with thick lining, I think that’s part of my problem... My AF lasts about a day!! I always feel like I need a proper bleed, if that makes sense? 

Aww no it’s like you’ve been failed by the EPAU! How awful... I was just thinking as I was reading your message ‘will that be where you go back to when you get pregnant?’  However you then went on to say that you would be asking for a different hospital! Is your other hospital far from you? 

So are you hoping you can trigger on Monday night and go for EC on Wednesday? Will you be doing a 5 day blast? 
So Monday will be 12 days of stims? I might need to pull out all my paperwork from last time and see if I’ve kept a note of dates etc. I’m a bit of a control freak and love to know when appointments might be etc 

Ahhh see it’s all so confusing these different protocols etc, I’ve always been on a long protocol however last time I started DR on CD 2 and this time I’ve to wait until CD 21, not sure what the difference is? 

I’m in Scotland, the clinic is around 40 min drive away, so not bad at all (compared to some people going through Assisted Conception). I work fairly close to the hospital as well which is handy.


----------



## Blodyn76

Haha, 

Well this made my day, fancy seeing you both here! Crikey, we do put ourselves through it don't we? 

Well, differing approach for me this time, we're doing some freeze cycles, then down regging for a couple of months before doing transfers. I'll be starting stims the end of November, going for collection around the 7th, providing covid doesn't spanner it as we cycle in Greece. 

AFM - Long fertility history, 10 pregnancies 4 births (ex husband) all except one needing some help, clomid etc. 

IVF - TTC this one for coming up 7 years or there abouts. 4 rounds of IVF - 1 BFN, 2 BFP - septic m/c at 8 weeks, 3 BFN (crappest round ever), 4 BFP - M/C at 7 weeks 5 days then sepsis 4 days later. Such a joy! 

Adeno, Endo, PCOS, adhesions, possible fibroids - adeno so far advanced MRI had some high frequency spots of adenomyomas too. 

Had PRP done in September, will see if it makes a difference in the next cycle - I'll be 44 a couple of days after egg collection. Hormone profile is still fine, would just like a bit more quality for a few extra blasts!


----------



## Tickety-boo

Blodyn - welcome back. It’s strange seeing another familiar name. Comforting in some ways but it’s also not exactly a band you ever hope to see back together given the circumstances. I wish you luck. Just looked up prp - that sounds interesting.

Fyfey- That does make sense. I have quite long/heavy periods, but they’re also infrequent and irregular. So I went about 70 Days without a bleed before my December 2019 cycle And essentially that’s why it was so thick.

You said last time you started DR on CD 2 and this time you’re waiting until CD21. Have you asked your clinic why the difference? It would be interesting to know because that SEEMS quite a difference, but I’m afraid I wouldn’t know why that might be myself.

Google says it’s 43 mins to the other hospital (vs 25mins to the local one). Friends tell that they were given a choice at their booking appointment with the midwife. Most go with the local but I do have friends that have travelled further for various logistical reasons and they seem to have had positive experiences. In terms of the trust issues I now have with the local hospital I think travelling would be the right decision for me.

The scan today went well I think, good number of follicles, but she says my ovaries are starting to look quite polycystic. I’ve been using ovaleap pm and fyramadel am.The plan is for me to have a small dose of meriofert tonight, fyramadel tomorrow, then trigger tomorrow night with a plan to do egg collection Thursday. Also because my left ovary is really high and this might cause access problems I have to take picolax Wednesday in the hope that this allows my ovary to drop. If it doesn’t they might not be able to access this side at all so fingers crossed on this issue, although clearly I’m not delighted to have to take picolax!

They say they’ll call me the day after egg collection and should then be able to tell me if it’s looking like a day 3 or 5 transfer. I think they aim for day 5.

I’m shattered - dinner and an early night.


----------



## Fyfey

Aww Blodyn, lovely to see you around AGAIN! Well it is, but as Tickety says its not the kind of reunion you'd want eh? 
Fingers and toes crossed for some more positive outcomes from us three this time!! 

I will be stimming around the same time as you Blodyn, which will be lovely! I forgot your clinic was in Greece! I remember asking you lots about it the last time! 

Oh PRP, I will give that a google as well i think. I felt quite stressed over the weekend, over thinking everything! Feeling a bit better today though, I need to learn to let go of stuff i can't control!! 

Tickety, How are you feeling about the imminent EC? I remember taking the trigger shot the last time and being so excited!! What is picolax? I think this might be something else i have to google!! Soounds like you have a good amount of follicles there and there could be a good harvest coming. Take care lovely and try to relax as much as you can given the circumstances!! 

As for the differnce between CD 2 and CD 21, Im not entirely sure if im honest. I used to think it was the difference between short and long, but no its not because you are still down regging from either CD 2 or CD 21. Maybe Blodyn will be able to answer this? I guess CD 2, might just give you longer time to DR?


----------



## Blodyn76

It is, isn't it. I've heard it said to be the most supportive club no-one wants to have to be part of. I agree, as sad as it is 12 months on we're still here, it is really nice to have some familiarity, especially with everything else going on at the moment. 

Ovarian PRP in theory wasn't needed - but i'm an ideal candidate as I'm still getting a fair few eggs, still getting pregnant (although not staying it) and my hormones are good. I went to Invicta in Poland for it a massive 6 day trip, we drove over had a hysteroscopy in one clinic on the Wednesday and PRP on the Thursday at Invicta, then drove home. Not something i'd recommend but it was just as they started to close travel corridors at the last minute so we had to wait until Thursday evening before we knew we'd still be allowed to travel, then book the tunnel back for the Friday morning in case they'd introduce quarantine on the Saturday morning. 

Fyfey Long protocol varies depending on what they're dealing with. If your hormones are a little older they'll look at a shorter down reg to make sure your body bounces back, or if you're older still, no down reg. Short protocol starts with no down reg and stims on day 2-3 of your cycle. Have a look or a fertility massage therapist somewhere near by, it'll be the best £60 you've spent on yourself in years. It really does bring you calmly back down to reality and acknowledges why we have our struggles through the cycle - even though we willingly put ourselves through it. 

Tickety, have you never been diagnosed with PCOS before, and are they not having you on metformin etc to help regulate your periods - very old school but it does the trick. I had a dreadful time with my local hospital last year, this year they had the same **** up but fortunately I recognised the symptoms. You lose faith in your clinicians - totally understand the need to go to another hospital for your own emotional wellbeing. You have to do what you need to do, this journey is hard enough.


----------



## mouse80

Hi all, 

Hope it’s ok to join this group. I’m about to start a FET cycle in Nov. I have posted a bit in the low AMH and high FSH group and that fits with my fertility diagnosis. 

A bit about my history 

1 previous birth in 2017. Pregnancy was natural and had no issues. 

Been TTC for 2 years with not a sniff of  BFP. Have had 6 fresh cycles at the lister which has resulted in 3 blasts. Many were cancelled just before egg collection due to poor response. Just had a bfn from a double transfer and we will now use our only frostie before doing another fresh in Dec if needed. 

Would be great to share this journey as it’s flippin lonely doing ivf!


----------



## Tickety-boo

Hi mouse - welcome. It does feel a lonely journey doesn’t it, but these boards are really supportive.

Gosh blodyn your trip to Poland sounds quite stressful. I have to go to wales for my treatment and frankly given their lockdown that’s stressful enough! I’m assured I’m allowed in for medical treatment and the clinic have given me a letter to show to any police that stop us. 

Fyfey, I’m glad you’re feeling less stressed now. I think the most difficult thing about this road is knowing you can’t control it. You give up your body and allow doctors to make decisions about what happens, knowing there isn’t always a right answer - just what in their experience is likely to work our best. Naturally I’m one of life’s control freaks but I feel like I sort of sleepwalk through my treatment cycles because there’s not a single decision that feels like it’s mine to make. It makes me uncharacteristically passive.

I’m feeling excited and nervous for egg collection. I’m obviously not looking forward to the actual procedure but I guess I want to know the outcome of all these injections. 

Tomorrow is what would have been my due date. I knew  going in to this that my due date was going to fall around egg collection but sort of decided that I’d rather be doing SOMETHING positive therefore agreed to it when my clinic gave me these dates. Feeling really sad tonight. It’s weird because of course as sympathetic and supportive as my friends/family are I know none of them will be waking up knowing what the date is. 

Yea they know I’ve got pcos, it’s just that until Monday the ovaries weren’t looking particularly polycystic, then they seemed to sort of hulk out between Friday and Monday. I’ve been on metformin since June 2019 but honestly it’s not regulated my periods at all. I had three regular cycles in a row when I first started it but since then it’s been back to my irregular cycles.

Picolax is a laxative. I’m not remotely constipated but their theory is that if they empty out the bowel my ovary might drop and then they’ll be able to get to it. Seems a long shot to me but obviously I’m going to do whatever I can to help them get to it. Would be a real shame to not be able to access those follicles as there’s a good number on the left.

My trigger is in a hour. I’m exhausted- proper late night for me these days!


----------



## Blodyn76

Hey mouse, welcome to the thread. You'll love these once they get going, and as you can tell, it becomes incredibly supportive. 

Tickety, are you cycling with CRGW? I could never get my BMI to stick at 35 so it's always been a no go for us, i get to about 37 then face plant into a Chinese or chocolate cake. My right ovary can be accessed transabdominaly, well it has been on the one time it performed and had a couple of follicles on it, could they try that way? Are you also on a therapeutic dose of metformin, most of those on it i've come across in the last few years are on like 500mg.


----------



## Tickety-boo

Yea CRGW. Honestly I’ve gained weight over the last 3 weeks of treatment and I suspect my BMI is no longer under 35, but I figure they can’t abandon me at this stage can they?!

I’m on metformin 1500mg a day (500mg three times a day) - so a pretty decent dose.

They haven’t mentioned being able to go transabdominally. I’ll ask them when I’m there but I’m guessing not given it’s tomorrow I go. It’s not something I even knew was done until this morning when I was frantically googling unilateral oocyte collection vs bilateral collection. It seems that statistically you end up with less eggs (which seems obvious) but not necessarily less pregnancies. Who knows, I’m in their hands.


----------



## jenstuttz

Can I join you all? I’m currently taking progynova looking to scan on 5th nov with transfer for 12th nov

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Blodyn76

Tickety, how did you get on? Hope you're not too sore? Are you continuing the metformin post trasnfer? 


Jen, welcome to the thread, first cycle of IVF?


----------



## jenstuttz

Hi Blodyn76 - i feel like I'm a veteran on these boards this is our 5th cycle, 2 fresh, 2 frozen so far. Our last Fresh cycle around a year ago ended in miscarriage so we are hoping for a better outcome this time round.

Tickety - Ive put on a few pounds so like you my BMI is no longer below 35. My clinic always weigh me once at the start of a cycle and then no more as thedrugs/meds can cause such awful weight gain.

Mouse80 - Welcome! The world of IVF can be very lonely.

AFM - All going good here, getting excited about my scan next week to check my lining.


----------



## Blodyn76

Ha, Jen, I'm so sorry I totally didn't see your signature! We may have cycled at the same time in August last year, though may have been on alternative threads, I stimmed July  tested August. We're about to embark on our 5th cycle too. Never thought we'd still be here for round 5. 

Afm.... my clinics city has just announced lock down from tomorrow. We would be travelling in 5 weeks. Woops!


----------



## Fyfey

Good Morning Everyone, Hope you're all well.... well as can be anyway! 

Welcome Mouse to the group, is this your first FET? I done a FET a last December, which was BFN! So back to a fresh cycle this year, it should have been around June/July time, however covid put stop to that!! 

Welcome Jen also, how are you doing? Not long until your transfer now! Exciting stuff eh? How are you feeling about it? Is this a FET also? 

Where are you both your clinics, Jen and Mouse? 

Aww no Blodyn, lockdown!! So you wont be able to travel? is that right? How awful!!!! 

AFM - Im just cruising along, nothing much to report. I really need to take more care of my diet as well, I was so good a few years back when i done my NHS round, I had my BMI down to 28 ish, im now up around 32/33!! it actually makes me feel sick the difference!! 

Take care everyone x

How did the EC go Tickety?


----------



## Tickety-boo

Hi to everyone, hope you’re all well.

Jen - hello and welcome, you were right. They didn’t weigh me yesterday. So that’s something. When are you having transfer/aiming for transfer?

Blodyn - have they said how long long the lockdown will be for? How disappointing. Are you allowed to travel for medical purposes?

Good things and bad from egg collection. They were unable to access my left ovary at all so they collected 7 eggs but all from the right side. I have to go for a scan Monday to check my left ovary has calmed down as apparently there were a fair few follicles on that side. If it hasn’t then they will freeze everything and hope to transfer next month. The embryologist called today and of the 7, 5 were mature and 4 have fertilised normally. They’re aiming for a day 5 transfer on Tuesday. So I’ve everything crossed.

Today I’m very sore. I’m slightly in awe of how some of you have done this multiple times. My pelvis feels like it’s had a good kicking. I still feel sick and sleepy and my neck and left shoulder hurts because I slept with too many pillows last night (because I couldn’t lie flat). Obviously I’ve had 2 x laparoscopies before (once for ectopic and once before all this started) so I’m no stranger to pelvic pain but I guess I wasn’t expecting to feel THIS bad.

I didn’t do well with sedation either. Pretty out of it all day yesterday - apart from when I was vomiting which I did a lot of (indeed all over the passenger seat of the car). I need to decide what I want to do for transfer. On the one hand I find speculums INTENSELY painful. When I had my hysteroscopy they first tried with a speculum but because of the level of discomfort I was in they switched to using water to keep my vagina open. The hysteroscopy itself was absolutely a manageable discomfort and once they weren’t using a speculum I was fine, but the speculum makes me cry with pain. So I was thinking to have sedation for transfer. BUT I was so poorly after sedation yesterday that I sort of feel trapped between a rock and hard place. Do I cry through the embryo transfer (as I did for my iui) or do I spend 24 hours vomiting? Currently I’m leaning towards no sedation. How long does embryo transfer tend to take? And by that I mean the part where they’re physically doing it rather than all the ID checks, getting on to the bed etc stuff. I’ve got a call later with one of the nurses because I said I was feeling rough when we spoke earlier and she’s calling back to see how I’m managing so I’ll talk it through with her a bit too.


----------



## mouse80

Fyfey I’m cycling at the Lister. Yes this is my first and only FET we have barely gotten any eggs despite doing 6 fresh cycles due to my low reserve. Am not feeling massively hopeful for this one but I know there is still a chance. If this doesn’t work I will likely do one more fresh before Xmas and then push for some other investigations in the new year. 

Blodyn I’m so sorry to hear about Covid and travel plans. It’s stressful enough as it is without all this going on. Is it just a case of waiting till things calm down again? 

Tickety-boo I’m sorry to hear you had such a painful experience. That doesn’t sound right at all that you are feeling so unwell after EC. I hope the call with the clinic was helpful. 

Hope everyone else doing ok. 

ATM just had first scan for FET all good and guessing I won’t be back to the clinic for at least a week which will be such a luxury after back to back fresh cycles where I’ve been commuting 2 hours each way to the clinic. 

For those of you talking about BMI, I also struggle with this and my consultant has said I need to try and get it down to improve my chances. It’s around 30 I think. It’s hard with winter. I tend to choose pizza and wine over a run in the wet and cold!


----------



## Fyfey

Evening All, 

Tickety.... Im glad that EC is over for you... how awful that youve felt so rough after the EC, do you usually react badly to any type of sedation?? do you think that you are experiencing the pain and discomfort because they were trying to access the hidden ovary?? 
I can honestly say that i wasnt feeling that bad after my EC, yes a little crampy, but nothing too much!! 

I would honestly try and do the transfer without sedation... they get you on the bed, legs in stirrups, clean you up and then insert the speculum quickly followed by the catheter.... they get the embie in straight away and then its all out again.... you are probably talking about a matter of a few minutes. Once the speculum is in they get the catheter sorted with the embie pretty quickly and job done!  

Mouse - oh yeah you did say it was the Lister on a previous post, i remember now!  Oh so when will you know when your next  scan is?? 

Aww it seems we all are struggling with our BMI this time round..... I really need to be working hard the next few weeks...cause lets face it, if i get pregnant with a higher BMI, Im only going to get even bigger and i defo wont be happy about that! I put on 3 stone with my first pregnancy.... however Im alreaedy half way to the weight i was when i was full term the last time!! Aww that really makes me feel awful when i type that and think about it properly!! 

Aww well, im waiting on my chinese coming and will worry tomorrow! See thats my problem, right there!! haha


----------



## Tickety-boo

Well I’m feeling more comfortable today. Not pain free by any stretch of the imagination, but better than I was. The theory is that it’s part them trying to access the left and also part that basically that side was going to ovulate all those eggs which will have been painful. Either way, I’m walking around better and (according to my family) looking better.

I never do well with anaesthetics. I’ve had two in my adult life and both times vomited and took AGES to wake up. Ultimately I feel I needed longer than the clinic gave me to recover. That’s not a criticism of them, I think I just don’t do well with these types of drugs and I think they gave me a couple of hours (not completely sure as I hadn’t a clue what was going on around me). What I took from the situation is that if I do ever have to go through egg collection again I’ll either need a clinic that’s closer (although I’ve looked online and the closest clinic to me is 90 mins and the one I use is only 1hr45) or I’ll need to pay for a local air bnb, and recover there.

Thanks Fyfey, that’s helpful information.
So I’ve decided no sedation for embryo transfer. It’ll be awful but it will be over quickly rather than the sedation making me feel like crap for a couple of days. I’ve heard it said you can do anything for 10 seconds so I’m going to take it in 10 second blocks of time.

Started the cyclogest last night. I’m using 4 daily, what a delight!


----------



## jenstuttz

Fyfey - Im terrified about transfer but trying to remain positive. I know after what happened on our last round whatever the outcome this will be our toughest yet but somehow you keep going dont you. Driven by that want for a baby.

Tickety - All being well on Thursday 5th's scan im scheduled for transfer the week after on the 12th. Tbh the worst part of the transfer is getting your partially filled bladder right. On the last transfer mine was a bit fuller than usual and there was an hour delay. When they inserted the speculum u was convinced i was going to whizz all over the consultant. Good luck with the cyclogest, its a joy hahah. Pleased you are feeling better.

Mouse - They say that Frozen cycles can be less stressful for the body as they can get the womb lining etc exactly right so fingers crossed this one is the one for you. Remember it only takes one.

Blodyn - I dont think the signatures display on phones - so dont worry. I transferred late Aug (dad's birthday) and tested Sept so was probably on the thread after you. Will the lockdown affect you traveling? Where are you traveling from and too?

How is everyone feeling about the lockdown, Boris announced yesterday he is hoping that treatments can still proceed. I feel like we are so close.
The drugs are definitely messing with my hormones and ive been so weepy this week/weekend. Its been a tough and lonely week.


----------



## catherine12

Just to say I was always terrified of transfers and my last one went and got diazepam from doctor 5 mg of that was great so much better. I definitely recommend it. Doc gave me 10 but 5 was enough and you aren’t asleep just very relaxed.


----------



## Lovelypup

Hello, please can injoin this thread? I had an FET today and feeling a bit like I need friends who know how I feel. The FET was painless but was disappointed because the first embryo didn't thaw so they had to use the next one which wasn't as good quality. It was a 2BB and I spoke the the embryologist and she said its not great but not terrible but I cant help feeling a bit downhearted and I don't know how I'm going to manage a 2ww! Do you think it will work with a 2BB? Don't know whether to think positive and get excited or assume the worst and not be so disappointed.


----------



## Blodyn76

Lovelypup, welcome to the thread and the hell of the 2WW. 2BB blasts are still putting out some babies, i'd be happy with that, and if it went through the freeze and thaw better than the quality above it, then it surely is made of stern studd.  

Catherine, welcome to the thread, how are you getting on with your cycle? 

Tickety, glad you're feeling better, have they offered you an IUI or allow you to try naturally with the eggs on the right, or does the tupe not link up there? Fingers crossed all 4 are still in play for tomorrow. 

Jen **** have updated, fortunately no cancellations of cycles this time! What date is your lining scan? 

Mouse 6 fresh cycles is brutal, that said, i'm looking at that, but with frozen transfers for round 5 and 6, round 6 will be a tandem cycle for cost saving where both i and donor stim at the same time. Husband has surgical extraction and so little in there that for donor eggs, he'd need to go back for a 7th procedure. 

Fyfey We compromise on Chinese food - it's a bit of a houseful here so i'll boil the brown rice while someone goes to collect (no such thing as delivery in these mountains), I'll also pop on some extra home made chicken nuggats for myself to go with the sweet and sour. I massively fail on the chow mein though. 

AFM, well, it seems my clinic can continue cycles and are doing so, England have deemed work as the only justification as essential travel abroad etc, so i've emailed absolutely everyone regarding traveling abroad for medical reasons and possible exemptions from isolating upon return, my logic is if people can travel abroad for work and if people can travel here for medical treatment all without committing to the 14 day isolation, should we not get the same guidance too?  We're going to be just as, if nor more isolated abroad as we won't be working, and most of all, we'll be doing all we can not to impact our potential outcomes or risk not being able to complete the cycle. I've had a reply from my MP and fertility network saying travel to Greece is fine, but they've not been able to confirm any isolation protocols on return should Greece end up coming off the travel corridors.


----------



## catherine12

Sorry, I am finished doing ivf after 13 cycles and no luck but sometimes still look at threads here and like to see what others do after OE fails. Have discussed DE with OH but we are so unsure over it, main issue for me is my age now 45 and would be 46 before we could get it all sorted out and for me 47 having a baby would be too old as I know how much work it is. For my OH it is the whole genetic issue and age. I really admire others On here who Keep keeping and know what they want, me too much of a doubting Thomas weighting up every angle!


----------



## Blodyn76

Hi Catherine, I know exactly what you mean. I'm 44 next month, I've got to bank embryos, then 3 month down reg before transfer, then for each failed transfer i've to down reg again and so on.  I've picked on a clinic abroad for a tandem cycle for the one directly after this, that way i'll have embryos of my own in my current clinic, and in another clinic my own eggs and hubbys sperm and donor egg and husbands sperm embryos, should i actually get my head around it, i'll be ready. I get that i'm a couple of years younger than you, but thats where my heads placed at the moment. I keep questioning the impact on the child as it gets older, but i keep thinking that we're a massively blended family anyway and on and on the circle goes.


----------



## Tickety-boo

Hi guys

Thanks for all your kind advice on transfers, I won’t have sedation when it comes but it turns out this will be something for the future. 

I’ve been missing a while because things unravelled a bit. I ended up admitted to hospital with severe OHSS. My ovaries are measuring at 13cm and 12cm. I have fluid in my pelvis and around one of my lungs.

In terms of the embryos I ended up with 2 top grade embryos, one stopped growing and one was really slow. So I have two in the freezer that I can transfer when I recover - likely next year given the proximity of Christmas and how long it’s going to take for me to recover. 

I feel as if every time I try to become a mum I end up in hospital with gynaecologists giving me worried faces. I will pull myself together at some point, but right now I’m in physical pain, I feel sick, breathless, and frankly I also feel defeated.

Good luck to all of you moving forward, these boards are such a supportive place. Blodyn I really hope they sort out the travel/isolation requirements for you.


----------



## Lovelypup

Oh no Tickety that sounds terrible. You poor poor thing. Horrible thing to go through. I hope you are on the mend now and getting plenty of r and r. I'd be feeling pretty sorry for myself if I was you. But you must also feel very proud and happy that despite all the medical issues you managed to get two good quality embryos 😁😁👍👍 take care of yourself, stay cosy, get lots of snacks and watch some great comedies. The hard part is over


----------



## Mmc224

Hi there, can I join please?  I'm hoping to have a FET in December. I'm 43, and am having donor egg IVF due to losing both tubes and an ovary to ectopic pregnancy and endometrial growths, and the remaining ovary being inaccessible for egg collection due to past surgeries.  We are lucky enough to have a little girl from our first fresh transfer and hoping to give her a sibling.  Our clinic is in Prague, which is currently in lockdown til late November, but they assure me travel is permitted for medical reasons and will provide a letter for travel and to confirm we are allowed to book accommodation.  Really hoping it goes ahead but will depend partly on how travel is from the UK.


----------



## mouse80

Hi everyone. 

Sorry for the lack of personals but just a quick one to say hope you’re recovering ok Tickety-boo. Sounds like you’ve had a tough time of it.


----------



## jenstuttz

Lovelypup - Welcome to the group, my embryologists dont even tell me the grade. i know lots of ladies who have become pregnant from their last/lower grade embryos so don't count yourself out. It survived the thaw so fingers crossed it is nuzzling in nice and snug. When is your OTD, will you be tempted to test early?

Catherine - 13 cycles, what a warrior you are. I think its natural to have doubts, IVF takes such a toll on us mentally, emotionally, financially and physically I think we all overthink and cover every angle to protect our hearts. 

Tickety - Oh my goodness, make sure you have plenty of rest and give yourself time to heal. I often feel that way that every-time we conquer one obstacle, another seems to appear in its place. Perseverance is the key and i hope that once you are recovered and raring to go again it will be worth all the pain and heartache we feel in the moment.

Mmc224 - Welcome to the group  Its such an uncertain time at the moment, but this lockdown does seem different in that they seem to be trying to keep treatments going and some sense of normality. Hopefully things become clearer over the next couple of weeks and you can travel to Prague and have treatment as planned.

Blodyn - When are you due to travel/have transfer, fingers crossed that everything can go ahead as planned.

AFM - Lining scan was fine, so right on schedule im booked for transfer next week. Im just so grateful treatments are even going ahead at this stage. Lets hope we all have something nice to celebrate for xmas 

Once more into the lions den we go!!!


----------



## Blodyn76

Jeeze Tickety, you are having a run through it, how high were your stims? My ovaries were huge after my second round (they'd only slightly increased the stims, but i'd got pg so symptoms increased) Hope you've loads of electrolyte drinks and lots of protein on the go? 2 top grade embies is good going from one ovary! 

MMC, welcome to the thread, cycling abroad right now just adds to the drama doesn't it? Jeeze. 

Jen, have you ever had a fertility massage? Seriosuly, give it a go before transfer, you'll be totally zenned out!  

AFM Well, Greece is in full lockdown, I'd be travelling a month today so it's not looking promising. I've contacted a couple of clinics to test the water of potentially cycling with them next month. We've got a back up with Hewitt, but it will be next year before i'm with them. I'm still waiting on come backs from assembly members as to if we need to quarantine on return. Why does the UK have to cost so bloody much for IVF, seriously. We wouldn't be so restricted otherwise! Grrrr.


----------



## 8868dee

Hello everyone ☺

I am wondering if you wouldn’t mind that I join please? 

I am doing my FET now (was cancelled due to covid in March) I will be using my last two embryos andy clinic is GRI Glasgow. 

I had my prostap 13th October 

Light bleed on 28th October and my lining scan was on the 29th October, at that scan all was good to start my meds. So on the 29th i started 6mg daily progynova and on Saturday i start buserelin nasal spray. I have my scan on Tuesday 10th November at 5pm see where my linin is at lol. 

Last 2,days tho i have felt like poop. Overthinking things and just generally emotional and sad constantly so trying to distract myself. Anyone else on progynova get the same ? Last time i had very few symptoms this time its hit me like a ton of bricks  

Anyway good luck every one


----------



## 8868dee

Tickety: sorry to hear about your ruptured ectopic pregnancy x i had one in 2011 amd lost both tubes due tp thr amount of blodd loss mainly. Good luck with ur cycle 😊

Fyfey: good luck with your cycle xx 😘 

Bloodyn: good luck with the freeze all and eventual transfers x 

Mouse: good luck with ur cycle x 

Jen: im like u doing a cycle now as mine was cancelled due to covid. good luck x 

Lovely pup: good luck with your cycle  

Mmc: aww congratulations on the birth of DD1 with lockdown good luck with this cycle x have we been on the same cycle together before? Your name is familiar lol x


----------



## jenstuttz

Blodyn - Oh no, this year just sucks. Hopefully stuff will change over the next couple of weeks. I haven't tried fertility massage. I have thought about acupuncture before but im guessing neither is an option at the moment with lockdown.

We are extremely lucky in the north east, we get a whopping 3 full nhs cycles funded, we got 3 transfers of our first and will get 3 of the 2nd too. If this round is unsuccessful we have another frostie left and then our 3rd circle. 

8868dee - Im sure i have cycled with you before i recognize your name. I have had an awful time with the progynova this time but had absolutely no issues on previous FET. You will be quite close to me dates wise. 

AFM - I meant to add i have to have a COVID swab on sunday and then self isolate till transfer. I havent been out since Sept (as we were on local restrictions from Sept 18th) so im certain the test will come back fine.


----------



## 8868dee

Jen: it may of been August last year, I’m not sure but I remember your name lol. Yeah my scan is on Tuesday tea time i am expecting them to say not quite ready and a few more days which is whst they did last time (them covid happenes so was cancelled). Tho i am hoping I’ll be ready this scan lol fingers crossed. I don’t have a transfer day but i am aiming for around 25th November, any earlier is a bonus x


----------



## Mmc224

Dee, we were August/September cycle last year, and I think I do remember your name 🙂

Hi to everyone and good luck to all of us, I certainly didn't expect to be doing this during a pandemic.  I'm waiting for a bleed to start my cycle, should be around 26th, and then estrogen tablets until my lining scan.


----------



## Fyfey

Evening All, 

Awww no Tickety, Im so sorry to read this!! How are you feeling now? has the pain eased any? how horrific, however on the plus side you do have two top grade embies, waiting for when your feeling better!! Take time to recover and be kind to yourseld hun! 

Any news on your travel Blodyn? For those that are travelling abroad to cycle, at this time... I take my hat of to you!! 

Jen - Covid test, this is something ive been wondering lately, is it something that happens all over or is it specific clinics that are doing it? Is anyone else having to do a covid test? 

Welcome to the newbies! Looking forward to following your journey and cycling with you all! 

Im just waiting on a date for my baseline scan, i thought i would have had it by now tbh... will give them until Friday and then will contact them to ask about it. It would be nice to know so i can organise it with work and for childcare for my DD. 
As i was typing this, ive also just rmembered that we were both meant to get the tests done for HIV etc, however we've not had them done. Should i let the clinic know that weve not had this done (Im sure its been an oversight) or do i plead ignorant and not say anything? Im thinking it might delay things now!! Arghhhhh i dunno, why is nothing ever simple. 

Going just now, as i feel my eyes nipping! Take care everyone and will check back in through the week to hear how everyone is doing.


----------



## Lorz80

Hello everyone, 

I hope you’re all doing well with your cycles. 

I have the feeling I should probably stay in the sept/Oct group I just thought I’d come and check this out. I had my embryo transfer on Friday 6th... anyone else at or near this stage? 

Lorraine


----------



## Fyfey

How are you feeling Lorz? When is your OTD?


----------



## Lorz80

Hi Fyfey

It’s 20 Nov. Eek!!! I feel a lot more anxious about it this time. Perhaps because this round is self funded.

Did you decide what to do about your HIV tests? 
They didn’t request we did one this time and I can’t remember last time. We’ve moved from London to Edinburgh since our last cycle so I feel a bit removed from it all. Our transfer was at Guys hospital but it’s the only thing we had to go down for. Our scan to check lining was done privately up here and they didn’t tell us to organise anything else! I haven’t got 100% confidence in them I have to say. I think they’re excellent at what they do but communication leaves a lot to be desired!


----------



## 8868dee

Mmc: I thought we did. Yeah we were august / September last year but it was cancelled cycle x 

Lorz: hope the 2ww passes by smoothly x 

Hello to everyone else xx

Afm: started my buserelin nasal spray on Saturday and o feel it has helped with my awful progynova symptoms xx they made me feel super emotional and sad. Depressed almost x. Have my scan tomorrow day 13 of progynova so hopefully they will say my lining is good to go but usually they either cancel at this point or give me a few more days. My symptoms were like none i have ever felt before so so bad so hopefully they will say i am ready to go x


----------



## Fyfey

Lorz - I think I might just plead ignorant with the bloods.... I don’t want something so small to come in the way. I hope I’m doing the right thing! 
Ohhh so end of next week, do you think you’ll test early? 
Was that not quite stressful having to go to Guys for the transfer!? I’m based not far from Edin, and I feel totally the same about this time being self funded! 

Fingers crossed for good news on your lining tomorrow Dee....  where are you cycling about??


----------



## mouse80

Feyfy I would just plead ignorance with the bloods. They can do them quickly if needed but i would just wait for them to mention it rather than bringing it up. 

Loz good luck with 2ww. 

Hi to everyone else 

ATM have a scan on Thursday to check my lining and if all ok will have a transfer the following week (if our 1 embryo survives the thaw). I’m also having an aqua scan on Thursday to check my uterus cavity as this is my 4th transfer. We spoke with the consultant the other day and if this cycle doesn’t work I will be going straight into my 8th cycle at the end of this month.


----------



## 8868dee

Fyfey: i would also plead ignorance with the bloods as it may delay you or u may not need it if ghey haven’t said anything x 

Mouse: good luck Thursday, i have my lining scan today at 5pm x fingers crossed i am ready to have transfer x so we may be transferring at around same time possibly xx


----------



## Lorz80

Hi Fyfey (are you from fife?!) 

I think that’s a good call on pleading  ignorance! It was a little bit stressful having to go to Guys, lol, but mostly I was scared that something covid related would get in the way. On the plus side had a night to ourselves in London, a lovely walk along the Thames during lockdown when it was lovely and quiet and 4.5 hours each way on a train reading my book. I can’t remember when I last had that much peace and quiet! Ironic really that it was all in order to make a noisy baby which, if successful will prevent me from doing that again very often!!  I can’t decide whether to test early, and if I do, when I’ll do it. I don’t think I  tested early last time but I really can’t remember. 

Good luck to everyone else, I’m still getting to grips with where you’re all at so sorry for the lack of personals. 

Mouse - I’ve got everything crossed for you. Sounds like it’s been a long journey for you. 

8868dee - all the best with your scan. Hoping you have a beautiful thick triple layer lining!! 

All the best to you all and anyone I’ve missed.


----------



## 8868dee

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all well?. 

Afm: so my scan showed my lining was at 6.1 instead of 7 so not quite there yet x have an appointment on Saturday for another scan so fingers crossed that i am ready then and i csnt remember how long after i am ready for my transfer x anyone have a rough idea lol ?


----------



## mouse80

Hi 8868dee. Fingers crossed your lining will be ready in a few days. It depends on if you are transfer a blast? If so it’s usually 5 days later.


----------



## Blodyn76

Well, this year is a write off. 

Discussion with clinic earlier, we're leaving this cycle. I was due to start the pill on Saturday so wanted to clarify the potentials, we would be flying out around the 5th of December for Greece, which is open to travel, we obviously would have to fly so thats a risk, and should we end up contracting covid out there we have to stay and quarantine for 2 weeks, which if that happened around egg collection, we're there over christmas! We'd totally not thought of that. 

I'd been trying to have a back up with the Hewitt, however they seem to have a years wait on a TESE procedure. So for me, unless my MP and MSs get back to me over the quarantine on return within the next couple of days - we're buggered for this month.


----------



## jenstuttz

Blodyn - Oh no! i really feel for you, it's such an uncertain time out there when travelling for treatment. Im so relived to have made it to transfer day.

Fyfey - Im not sure whether it is clinic specific or not but it was a condition of me being accepted for treatment that i had to be swabbed before transfer. I would just keep quiet on the bloods, 

8868dee - Hope your lining is growing nice and thick and you can get the go ahead for transfer. Transfer is anything from 5-7 days after i think. In my case it was 7 days. Good luck for Saturday

Mouse80 - Hope your scans go well on Thursday.

Lorz80 - Sending you lots of positive vibes! How are you finding the 2ww so far?

AFM - Im feeling hopeful but nervous about transfer tomorrow. I really want to keep busy in the 2ww. Been on the delightful pessaries since Saturday, the ones i had this cycle and last cycle are front door ones with applicators which if im honest are actually not so bad. Trying to be postive and not let my anxieties and fears about what happened last time over shadow this round.

Jen

x


----------



## 8868dee

Mouse: thank you, I hope so too. My embroys are day 5 blasts and both are being transferred fingers crossed xx  

Bloodyn: oh no  so sorry about that x i also feel for you xx 

Jen: ty i am hoping it is 5 rather than six as ill have to take a sick day off work. Xx good luck with transfer tomorrow xx am routing for u xx

Afm: nothing to report really, my sad side effects have eased so im now willing away the week till Saturday lol x


----------



## Red1981

Hi Ladies,

Can I join your group?

Just turned 39 and starting my first IVF cycle at CRGH this month doing egg batching, we are trying for a sibling for my 3 year old. I've only ever been able to fall pregnant after surgery to remove endo, first one resulted in my son and the second in August last year resulted in pregnancy in the December and then a miscarriage in March this year. I'm currently on day 10. I started off with Norethistone and Progynova and then Clomid for 5 days. I then was on 150 Fostimon, 75 meriofert every other day, on day 5 i had 17 follicles which was a bit of a surprise as i have low amh (5.5 pmol) and FSH 10. They upped my dose to 225 of each but still every other day. Day 9 yesterday and only 4 of the follicles are responding. Feeling a bit deflated by the whole experience. I haven't had any contact with the consultant since the initial consultation and hear everything via the nurses. I don't know if this is normal for follicles to not respond or grow or if the meds every other day arent pushing them enough. Maybe I'm a slow grower and not a shower as they say! 

How is everyone elses journey going? Sending best wishes


----------



## mouse80

Blodyn sorry to hear this news. Covid is such a nightmare and I’m so sorry to hear it’s impacting on your ivf plans. I really hope you can move forward in the new year. 

Jen good luck with your transfer! Hope the 2ww goes quickly. 

8868dee hope all goes to plan and you are ready for transfer soon. 

Red welcome and sorry to hear about your follicles. I have a similar AMH to you and even though I have lots of follicles on my baseline scan only 2-4 ever grow. It sounds like you are on quite a mild protocol so maybe they can review this if you have to do a further cycle (hopefully not). It can take a while to work out which protocol and how your body responds to get things right. But having a few follicles doesn’t mean that you won’t be successful. In my last cycle only 4 grew but we got 4 eggs and 2 blasts. It really is quality over quantity with lower AMH. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Red1981

Hi Mouse,

Thanks for the welcome. 

I was really positive when I heard I had 17 follicles and then when I went in for my day 9 scan and they said only 4 were responding my heart sank, who knows what point I'll be at when it comes close to collection next Monday. It doesn't help with the fact that I cant seem to get hold of the consultant and everything is via the nurses which for the money we are paying just isn't good enough. We're planning on doing one more cycle at CRGH after this one and then maybe move to the Evewell or Lister or Create, the latter two for a 3 cycle package and then after 5 cycles I'll be done. Evewell ive heard good things as they are more open to the american protocols with growth hormone etc. I've not even finished my first cycle and I'm really struggling mentally with it. I'm usually quite a positive person but the whole process just makes me feel like im part of a sausage factory! I kick myself for not trying IVF sooner, or for waiting so long after our first to try but I just wasn't ready.


----------



## jenstuttz

I’ll do personals later after transfer. Embryo has survived the thaw!!!

Come on!!! I’ve got this!!! X


----------



## mouse80

Jen that’s great news! 

Red I hope you are doing ok. It’s frustrating not being able to get hold of the consultant but I don’t think that’s unusual as most clinics would be nurse led. I’m at the lister and while all the appointments for scans etc are with the nurses the consultants are available on email and they are pretty good at responding. Also don’t loose hope yet. I had a catch up follicle in my last cycle and ended up with 4 eggs from 4 follicles. It’s also so variable from cycle to cycle. You might end up with more than you think. I thought I would stop after 5 cycles but here I am at fresh no 6 and frozen no 1! It’s hard to stop but like you finances will put a stop to things eventually. We also have a 3 year old conceived naturally and ivf is a huge burden on time/emotions for everyone so think that will also make me stop. But at the moment I’m ploughing forward! I hope you get hold of the consultant and they can offer some advise. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## mouse80

Hope everyone is getting on ok? 

I had my scan yesterday and my lining isn’t ready so they’ve upped my dose of oestrogen and will be back on Monday for another scan. Ivf is just so much waiting, waiting and more waiting!


----------



## jenstuttz

Mouse - i feel you with the waiting on my fresh cycle i had to have additional scans but its always worth it in the end. Good luck for Monday.

Red - Welcome to the group! Dont lose hope. On my fresh cycle i was disappointed with my progress but they stimmed me for an extra couple of days and it was so worth it in the end. Fertility is definitely draining and test all of your emotions. I love our clinic they are so personal and make me feel valued. I would defo look into other options if you have that option.

8868dee - Thanks, Its really tough sometimes organising this stuff around work. I start a brand new job on monday am am wondering how this round will affect that but i will make it work whatever happens.

AFM - I had a really smooth transfer, as OH wasn't allowed in the transfer room they gave me a scan pic after embryo transfer. Its the most magical thing and i cant stop looking and hoping that its not going to be long until i have a baby scan picture to replace it with. Couldn't move for my cat yesterday she parked herself firmly on my tummy like a little hot water bottle keeping me warm. Had a couple of twinges but i honestly think Ive had the same on all my other cycles. There wasn't anything really noticeable on my last succesful round. I always feel really serene after transfer. Just have to hope the embryo is doing its thing 

Hoping you are all well 

x


----------



## Lorz80

Hi

Jen - when is your transfer, how are you feeling? 

Mouse hope your lining thickens up soon!!! 

Good luck with it all Red!!! Wishing you all the best! 
Sorry to anyone I’ve missed

I did an early test last night(due to test on Tuesday)  and got a positive. I’m tentatively excited!!! Now just to wait for the scan. So much waiting involved!!!!!!


----------



## jenstuttz

Lorz80 - such fantastic news!

Im ok, trying to keep busy! My transfer was Thursday and blood test on the 24/11. I might test early on Sat.

Ill see how i feel. Nothing noticeable yet. Just keeping positive x


----------



## mouse80

Just a quick one to say lovely news Lorz. Keeping everything crossed it all goes ok and your scan comes round quickly. 

Jen hope you are managing to keep distracted in this tricky part of the 2WW. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Katkin

Hi

Do you mind if I join you?  Due to have a FET on Friday, if all goes to plan. This is my first FET (definitely not my first cycle!!) and it was a bit of reality check when I signed the consent form last week having to plan what to do if the embies don't thaw ok (hadn't really considered that before).

Bit about me- 41- started IVF just as I turned 40 with high hopes (AMH 1 but seems I have fairly dire egg quality.  Cycle 1- got 2 to blast but both PGS abnormal. Cycle 2- upped the stims, 16 eggs but nothing to day 5 which was good enough to freeze (oestrogen levels always skyrocket on stims and have a history of PE's without any obvious underlying clotting abnormality so they weren't happy to do a fresh transfer due to risk of OHSS).  Changed clinics. New clinic not believers of PGS and by that point I was so fed up of having never got to a transfer that happy to go with that. Cycle 3 (essentially same protocol)- 5AA blast and a morula transferred, BFP but MMC at 7 weeks. Cycle 4- 2 5AB transferred (BFN) and 2 Frosties (5BB/BC). Went straight for another stim cycle in October- 10 eggs, 2 5AB blasts.  Felt really crappy by retrieval (and forgot to start taking my progesterone until the next day....oops) so decided to freeze so plan is to transfer those 2 this week if they survive the thaw, if not the B's from the cycle before.

Trying hard to keep hopeful but if I'm honest, finding it a bit of a struggle to think positive thoughts so would love to have you guys as some support. 

Congrats Lorz80-hope things keep going well.

Good luck to everyone having scans/EC tomorrow.


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome red  good luck with your cycle x hopefully ur follies will respond more soon love, try not to lose hope x 

Jen: aww thats a shame your OH wasn’t allowed in x i have 3 cats they r amazing and super cuddly x good luck with the 2ww

Mouse: good luck today for ur scan x 

Lorz: omg omg well done  x 

Welcome katkin x good luck with this cycle xx 

Afm: sorry I haven’t posted. Have been really feeling the emotions 😢. So went back on Saturday for a scan to be told my lining is at 6.7 but i looks like i have a little fluid in my womb so they will probably cancel. At this point i sm devastated because they cancelled my cycle before due to fluid in my womb. So i was to expect a call yesterday, well they rang yesterday and the doctor wants to scan me today at 1pm to decide what is going to happen this cycle x so i am literally praying that my lining is at 7 today and that no fluid is there otherwise it will be another cancellation cycle x 

I am so sad it’s unreal, they dont seem to be wanting to know why the fluid is there. The doctor last time said that they made a mistake but if it’s happened again then clearly not a mistake x


----------



## Lorz80

8868dee!!! Got everything crossed for your scan today!!! I hope your lining has thickened up and the fluid has gone!!!!

Katkin, you’ve had such an exhausting journey so far!!!got everything crossed for you for a successful transfer this week!!!! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Aww thanks Lorz  x 


Just on way home from my appointment and there is no fluid at all and my lining is at 7.4/7.5mm so we can still go ahead phew x just waiting on a call for our transfer date x hopefully Friday or Monday x


----------



## mouse80

Great news 8868dee. 

Katkin welcome

Jen hope you’re feeling ok so close to OTD 

Sorry if I’ve missed anyone. 

ATM my scan was today and sadly my lining is not thickening up. So back wed for a scan and to see the consultant. So frustrating as in the past I have responded well to vagiferm but for some reason this cycle just isn’t going to plan and lining seems stuck at 5mm.


----------



## 8868dee

Oh no mouse  x hopefully it will thicken up some more xx


----------



## Lorz80

8868 I’m absolutely delighted for you. I always take it as a sign when things work in my favour!! Good luck with your transfer!!


----------



## jenstuttz

8868dee- Fantastic! Have they confirmed a transfer day yet?

mouse80 - Its so frustrating, i felt that way on my last fresh cycle when things didnt seem to be happening very fast and then all of a sudden it was a mad rush as it all started happening. Hope todays scan went well and you can start moving forward 

AFM - Im started a new job on monday with an hours commute each way so ive not had chance to post. Im still staying positive and the days are flying as im so busy but i suspect the weekend will be hardest.

I have had really sore/itchy boobs not sure if its a good sign or just a side effect of the progesterone but for now im staying positive. I might test at the weekend when i will be 9/10 dpt. 

Sending you all love and luck

Jen 

x


----------



## mouse80

Hope everyone is well. 

Unfortunately after a further scan today my lining is not improving and the consultant recommended cancelling and doing a hysteroscopy to rule out any scarring. It’s only a slim chance as I had a sailine scan last week which was clear but he felt that we shouldn’t waste this last embryo without being sure. So no more ivf for me until February time. 

Keeping everything crossed for some BFP on this thread.


----------



## Katkin

Hi everyone, hope all ok.

Mouse- so sorry to hear that, there are so many ups and downs with ivf and disappointments along the way. I’m sure it’s worth delaying things though to get things right. I know another wait must be frustrating but it will come round in no time. Best of luck with your next try.

Jen-hope you’re doing ok and not losing the 2WW plot. I always find the second week the toughest. Have you decided if you’re going to test early or just wait it out? Hope the new job is going well, sounds like it’s a good distraction to help time pass quicker!

8868dee- any news on a transfer date yet?

Red-how are you getting on?

AFM-not much to report. Transfer should be tomorrow, all being well. Starting to feel nervous about whether they will survive the thaw or not (I could have done a fresh transfer last cycle but felt a bit crappy so chose to freeze....now thinking if they don’t thaw ok, that will have been a bad decision). So easy to torture yourself with the what if’s isn’t it? Anyway trying to think positively. 

Hope everyone is having a good week. X


----------



## jenstuttz

mouse - so gutted for you. IVF is such an emotional rollercoaster. One things for sure, february will come around so quickly. This year has flown.


Katkin - Good Luck for transfer, its natural to worry about thawing, ive had 3 frozen cycles and all have thawed fine. Nothing is guaranteed but generally they only agree to freeze embryos's they are confident will survive the thaw. I find it fascinating that my little embryo's that have been frozen for a year can be thawed in less than 30 mins and start hatching and expanding again happy as larry.

AFM - Im really good, i have actually ordered some First Response tests today so i guess we will see if i can hold out over the weekend...

x


----------



## Katy_81

Hello, hope I’m not too late joining this thread? 

My husband and I are currently undergoing our second IVF journey. Our first journey was quite eventful with 7 attempts but we were finally blessed with our little miracle on our lucky number seven cycle.

We are going private now to try for a sibling.

I am currently on day 7 of stimms and it’s not going great so far. I was initially on Norethisterone to bring about a bleed but I hadn’t bled by the time my baseline scan came round.  My doctor scanned me and because my lining was quite thin told me it was ok to go ahead with Menopur.  That was last Friday and I have since had a moderate bleed 2 days ago. I rang the clinic but they said to keep going with the injections. I’m still bleeding a bit now and feel like my lining is not going to be anywhere near good enough for transfer (if I get that far!)

Feeling a bit deflated. I have another scan today but I’m not feeling too optimistic. I don’t know why my doctor told me to start Menopur before I had bled.  Does this sound odd to anyone?


----------



## Katkin

Welcome Katy_81. Afraid I don't have much insight but I guess the clinic must have experience in this situation? I would  have thought the stim drugs will be enough to build your lining up by the time you get to transfer but if not, could you freeze and transfer at a later date?

Jen- how are you getting on? Have you managed to hold out with testing? When is your OTD?

AFM- had 2 transferred uneventfully on Friday. Now (predictably) am worrying about lack of symptoms.  I'm trying to remind myself that last time, I had lots of symptoms and it was a BFN so trying not to read into it too much.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Katy_81

Thank you Katkin  

It seems I was worrying unnecessarily. I went for a scan on Friday which showed my lining at 9mm! 

The best of luck to you in your 2ww. I didn’t have any symptoms with last bfp other than feeling a bit light headed. I was convinced it hadn’t worked and was pleasantly surprised when it had. xx


----------



## Kcat80

Hi everyone,

Is it OK for me to join? Little late to the group but the IVF loneliness is getting the better of me this time! I'm currently taking Norethisterone to get ready to start stimming this weekend (if all goes to plan). The hormones are already playing havoc with my emotions. 

I'm cycling at CRGH and the plan is to do 2 back to back cycles to get enough embryos to do do PRGS although not feeling overly positive as my last cycle in July led to a transfer of two poor quality 3-day embryos. I've done all my previous IVF at Kings so hoping the slightly more aggressive approach at CRGH might make a difference....


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Kcat80, of course it’s fine to join. I’ve just joined myself  

I was also on Norethisterone to start with. Felt like I constantly had PMT with it  
Sending lots of good luck wishes your way and hope you can get started with stimms this weekend. xx

I just had my final scan today and all looks good for EC on Wednesday. Unfortunately, I’m at high risk of OHSS so it’s going to be a freeze-all cycle. I was a little bit disappointed but the doctor has assured me that I can transfer in January (if we get that far of course!). 

Feeling very bloated but hoping we get some lovely embryos on Wednesday   xx


----------



## Katkin

Welcome Kcat_80. My friend had success at CRGH and rated them very highly (it worked so I guess that’s the best review!). I was actually thinking of booking a review with them as a backup for after this round (clearly I’m full of positive vibes that this round is going to work!!)

Katy_81 -good luck for Wed. Sorry it’s going to be a freeze all but sounds like you are on for a bumper crop!! fingers crossed Wed goes smoothly.. I had a freeze all last month for the first time as my oestrogen levels were sky high by the time of collection and I felt quite poorly for a couple of days. It was actually really nice to go for the FET feeling back to normal rather than still feeling like an inflated balloon! January will come round in no time at all (and you can relax and enjoy Christmas!)

There seems to be a K theme to this thread  

AFM- nothing to report. As usual, the initially positive post transfer bubble has been well and truly replaced by being convinced it’s not going to work...and then (for full drama), it’s never  going to work....like that’s going to help!! Honestly I’m my own worst enemy. 

Sending everyone love and positive vibes xxx


----------



## Kcat80

Good luck tomorrow Katy_81 - keeping everything crossed for you! Let us know how it goes. 

Katkin - uggghh the psychological torture of the 2ww. I feel your pain! I was really impressed with how thorough the review was at CRGH when I transferred there but it's still early days for me at that clinic so will let you know if I still recommend them once I've completed treatment! Hopefully you won't get to the point where you have to look at alternative clinics.

Red - I think I saw you are also at CRGH - how are you getting on? Are they pushing you to do PGS?

Hope everyone else is doing ok X


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks so much everyone I really am so happy x my apologies for not replying sooner i am at uni and totally bogged down with work lol. Just submitted ky second piece and have 1 due on the 30th and another on the 7th lol so pretty busy with it lol. 

Oh mouse i am so very sorry xx good luck with a cycle in February xx 

Hi Kcat welcome xx good luck xx 

Welcome also katy good luck xx 

Jen: did u test ? How are you feeling  ? 

Katkin: how did transfer go? 

Afm: so sorry I haven’t posted been super busy with uni and i also work weekends. 

So after getting the go ahead last Monday, I got a call on Wednesday from the embryologist who said to stop my buserilin on Thursday evening and Friday to start presseries and that my transfer date will be Thursday 26th November eeedk. I am also to keep taking my progynova until they tell me to stop lol. 

So 2 days till transfer lol x soo excited x meaning my test day will be 6th December x ill have to tey not to test which will be a nightmare lol 😂 xx


----------



## jenstuttz

Just a quick one from me. Had bloods this morning and as expected BFN. Will take a couple of days to process and then try again.

Feeling desperately sad and fed up. Roll on 2021.

Good luck and positive vibes to everyone having transfers/scans/collections etc x


----------



## 8868dee

Oh jen x i am so very sorry love xx take care xx


----------



## Kcat80

Jen, so sorry to hear your news. It’s such a cruel process. Take care xxx


----------



## Katy_81

So sorry Jen   Look after yourself and fingers crossed for 2021. Take care xxx

Just a quick one from me as just recovering after EC. They managed to get 21 eggs which I am over the moon with. Due to get a call tomorrow between 8-9am to find out how many have fertilised. Fingers crossed. 

The collection went fine. Didn’t feel a thing.   Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Wow katy well done that’s amazing x the most i have ever had is 11 xx well done x


----------



## 8868dee

Hey everyone. 

How are we all doing? 

Well thats me PUPO with 2 beautiful looking embryos in my uterus. One was fully expanded and graded a 4BB amd the other wasn’t quite fully expanded so not graded but looked beautiful xxx my OTD is the 10th December if i can hold out that long. X


----------



## 8868dee

Katkin: when is your OTD ? X good luck xx


----------



## Katkin

Sorry for lack of comms, mental week at work. Hooray for it nearly being Friday!

Jen-I’m so sorry. However prepared I think I am for it, the reality of a BFN is so totally crushing. Be kind to yourself. I hope you’re able to make a plan to move forward and the hope returns again soon xx

Katy 81 - wow fab numbers! You must be delighted. Hope you’re not feeling too sore. Are you having a fresh transfer?

8868dee- well done on transfer. Enjoy the PUPO bubble!

Kcat-hope the stims have started ok.

AFM- was driving myself a bit stir crazy earlier in the week with lots of negative thoughts. Fortunately I’ve been rushed off my feet for the last couple of days at work which is a good distraction if nothing else. OTD is Tuesday, argh I’m dreading it already- one minute I’m wishing I just knew and the next I’m preferring remaining blissfully ignorant! 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Dee - Congratulations on being PUPO!! How are you feeling? The 10th will be here before you know it. Are you testing early or are you waiting till OTD? xx

Katkin - got everything crossed for Tuesday! How are you testing?
I’m won’t be having a fresh transfer, no as was high risk of OHSS. They are going to freeze any embryos and I’ll have an FET in January.  xx

Feeling much better after EC. Had a bit of pain afterwards but it’s now just a mild discomfort. We got the call this morning to say out of our 21 eggs, 17 have fertilised! Ecstatic with this but now hoping they get to blast stage. We’ll find out more on Monday afternoon. xx


----------



## SuperMaria

Hello ladies!! I'm about to start my very first IVF treatment and guess what?? My period hasn't come yet, typical   I'm 5 days late, been having some spotting here and there (especially when I went to the loo) but no full flow   so can't start any injections!

Has ever happened to you? I'm very worried now and sad that I'm wasting a cycle


----------



## 8868dee

Katkin: ur doing amazing well done x how u haven’t tested i do not know lol but well done x aww ty i am finding it passing by quite quickly xx so far. 

Katy: thank you so much. I am finding it pass quickly just now tho it’s only 2dp5dt. I am usually a early testing im afraid but trying not to this time. With my fet baby in 2013 I found out at 6dp so if i tested early I would wait till 7dp but i am trying not to. I have uni work to do and lots of it up until the 7th December so thats good x 

Maria: welcome lovely and good luck. Right this has happened to me and sometimes downregging can make ur period so light its just spottting, thats what happens to me a few times. Then when i had my scan my lining scan was thin so perfect to start. Please don’t worry and if u r then ring clinic they are there to help xx


----------



## Katkin

Hi team.

Dee-how are you doing? The 2WW is such a killer isn’t in. Normally I’m fine until week 2 then find myself going a little crazy town. Work is definitely a good distraction though, really helped me last week and before I knew it it was Friday. 

Katy-amazing work. Have you had your day 5 update? Keeping everything crossed for good news. 

Maria-sorry no advice as never done a down reg cycle but hope your clinic have been able to advise. 

AFM-broke today and tested (OTD tomorrow) as have had such bad period cramps for the last 24 hours, came hone and poured myself a large glass of wine and ran a hot bath to drown my sorrows. Literally tested so I could get in said bath and blow me down it’s a BFP. Can’t think this level of cramping can be a good sign but texted my lovely consultant and will go and have bloods done tomorrow. Not holding my breath as have been here before snd it didn’t end well but over hurdle one at least. I guess the betas will show if it’s potentially a goer or going to turn out to be a chemical. When does the worrying ever end?!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Katkin - that’s fantastic news!!      
Sending lots of luck for your blood test tomorrow. Hope it’s good news! xxx

Maria - welcome!! Sorry that your period hasn’t arrived yet. I had the same thing  with this cycle but it ended up not being an issue.  They just shifted dates around. Hope you can get started soon xx

So, I got the call earlier to say we have 4 x day 5 embies in the freezer and they are taking a further 5 to day 6. They are ringing tomorrow to give us a further update. So happy 😀 xx


----------



## 8868dee

Katkin: yeh I’m not bad love thank you. Ill be 5dp tomorrow and i am beginning to want to test but even i know its way way to early lol. Had few cramps and what looked like a tiny tiny spot of blood yesterday only one but no more so hopefully it was nothing x wow wow cautiously congratulations to u love xx super happy xxx 

Katy: super happy on ur embies x hopefully the rest are good to freeze  xx 


Afm: so im not doing to bad. Had a few cramps but trying to remain positive. Had what I thought was a tiny spot of blood on paper yesterday but nothing since so it may not have been x


----------



## 8868dee

So i am beginning to lose my positivity today 😭. I don’t know why it is x been having a few niggles but pain niggles so just losing my hope and my mind 😭


----------



## Katy_81

Cramps early on sounds promising though.  I had cramps during my successful cycle around 6dp5dt xx


----------



## 8868dee

Oh really x that’s good x am trying to not read into it but its hard x


----------



## Katkin

Hi Dee

Try not to give up hope (I know it’s easier said than done and I was in the pits of despair pre-test so  I’m really not one to talk!). Cramps and spotting at day 6 could well be implantation so could be good signs? It’s such an emotional rollercoaster isn’t it. I was convinced this cycle hadn’t worked as I had such cramps day 4-6 and then awful pain on day 10 whereas the previous cycle I had what I thought were textbook pregnancy symptoms and it was negative! So really I don’t think you can tell too much. Hang in there-I know it’s so difficult not to google the life out of every symptom (or lack of symptoms) but what will be will be. Will keep my fingers firmly crossed for you Xxx

Katy-congrats on the frostie haul. Great news. Hope you’re enjoying a rest now!

AFM-back on the rollercoaster. Bloods again tomorrow to see what the beta levels are doing. One minute I feel cautiously optimistic and the next I’m convinced it’s going to be another miscarriage. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Fyfey

Hey ladies, 
It’s been a wee while! I’ve not read back everyone’s post but I hope everyone is doing ok. 

Quick question.... well my cycle has been cancelled - which I’m not overly bothered by, I feel that to proceed this month given the timeframe for Christmas etc, I would have been stressed out! 

I didn’t down reg properly or quick enough.... so I’ve stopped down reg meds and now awaiting AF... do any of you girls know when I should expect aF? 

I’ve a feeling when it happened 6 years ago, I had to go on tablets to bring AF on... which I’m hoping I don’t need to do this time. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## 8868dee

Katkin: ty love i will try x i was so hopeful now i am not sure lol x this 2ww is crazy and doesn’t get any easier no matter how many cycles   

Fyfey: how are you? They usually give me progesterone pessaries to do 5 days and then my period would come 5 days later but more of a break through bleed x


----------



## Katy_81

Hello, is everyone ok? 

Fyfey - I took my last cyclogest pessary on Sunday and AF arrived on Wednesday, so about 3 days although I did think that was quite quick. It’s been anything up to a week in the past.x

Katkin - how are you? Any updates from your bloods? Hope you’re ok x

Dee - How are you feeling? When’s your otd? X

Afm Withdrawl bleed came this week after finishing the pessaries. It was soo heavy and painful 😖 All over now thankfully. Spoke to the clinic and I’m starting a natural cycle with my next period - eeek. So transfer is likely to be mid-January. V exciting 😁 xx


----------



## Katkin

Hi everyone

Katy-that’s exciting, I’m sure time will fly by and it will be Jan in no time. First period after all the drugs is shears so awful isn’t it!!

Fyfey- sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled . Afraid I’ve only ever done short protocols so no down reg experience. Hope next cycle goes more smoothly and you get a nice break from the meds over Christmas. 

Dee-hope you’re hanging in there. Good luck for OTD.

As for me, betas were ok. Cramps have now gone so have give from convincing myself they were abnormal to wishing they were back so I knew something was still happening in there!! Always something to find to worry about. No symptoms at the moment. Having a scan in ten days so I guess that will reveal all so trying to just take it one day at a time until then.

Sending everyone lots of love, hope you are having restful weekends x


----------



## Katkin

Excuse the typos-doing this on my phone!


----------



## Mmc224

I held off posting as things were a bit uncertain with UK travel restrictions, but I'm going for my FET tomorrow in my clinic in Prague.  My flight is just about to take off and I've got one night in a hotel then coming back tomorrow evening, all being well. Fingers crossed everything goes well, my lining was 10.2 at the scan which is similar to our last cycle.  

Dee, those are similar symptoms to my successful cycle, hang in there!


----------



## 8868dee

Katy: hiya x my otd is in 2 days but I already know its s bfn 😢 aww thats fab katy x good luck with ur cycle in January x 

Katkin: ty im not hopeful at all now but it is what it is x good luck with ir impending scan 

Mmc: thanks lovely but i know its a bfn x im ok tho honestly xx  ooh exciting for u xx 

Afm: well looks like this cycle is a bfn 😭😭😭. I tested with first response and clear blue digi and both negative this morning and considering my otd is in two days then i know ot won’t change. I am already 12dp5dt so i kmow the result x i am absolutely gutted because i was convinced it was going to work x 

We have no embies left but we are going to do another fresh cycle. However the last two cycles the nurse has said she can see fluid in my womb. So before we go again I am wanting that investigated. Fed up of the constant disappointment x


----------



## Mmc224

Just waiting at the airport, transfer went well and it's is 22 December. Fingers crossed for us, and thinking of you all too.


----------



## 8868dee

Good luck MMc for OTD i hope the 2ww is easy on u and flies in quickly x

Hope everyone is doing good  

Afm: well it’s my otd in the morning but I know ots a bfn 😭😭😭. Im literally heartbroken but nothing i can do about it ☹☹


----------



## 8868dee

So as previously stated today was my OTD and it was as expected a BFN xgood luck to everyone else xx


----------



## 8868dee

So clinic have told me to stay on my meds and to re test on Saturday. No point though I don’t think as the result won’t change but ill do it anyway. X


----------



## Mmc224

Dee, thinking of you. X


----------



## Katy_81

So sorry to read this Dee  
It really is such a difficult journey.  Look after yourself xx


----------



## SuperMaria

@Dee thanks for your previous reply and sorry about BFN    
@Katkin thanks for your reply as well, at the end period arrived very late, basically 35 days cycle!

I've started my 1st treatment and trigger injection tonight...

For those who had egg collections, does the period comes naturally afterwards or need some meds to stimulate?


----------



## Katy_81

I had a freeze-all cycle so had EC on the 25/11 and my period arrived on the 02/12.  I took Cyclogest pessaries until the 29/11 and period came three days after this. 

Good luck for your EC! I’m assuming it must be on Thursday? x


----------



## SuperMaria

Yep! EC tomorrow! Did you pay extra for Cyclogest? Hope those are included in the plan or can be get them from normal pharmacy...


----------



## Katy_81

They are a standard medication that I have had on all my cycles. I would be very surprised if they are not part of your medication package.  You can’t get them at a normal pharmacy. 

Every clinic is different though. I paid for a medication package and it included everything I needed for the cycle. 

Good luck for tomorrow!!  Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## SuperMaria

Phew, EC went ok! I don't remember any of it as I was under sedation and so far, no side effects! I've been told they collected 4 eggs, I think it's not much?   

Then I have no more meds to take, the clinic advised me that my period will come naturally. My embryos will be frozen so no transfers yet. I have in my plan Utrogestan (your Cyclogest) which I'll take when ET is due in Cycle 3.


----------



## Katy_81

Glad EC went ok SuperMaria!

Its not necessarily the number of eggs they collect, it’s the quality. You might find that they are all make it as embryos. Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## SuperMaria

Fingers crossed indeed, they told me this afternoon 3 have been fertilised, let's see how it goes! 

How is your treatment? 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Katy_81

I’m waiting for my next period (which is due around 1st Jan) then will be doing a natural cycle to put back one of my frozen embies. 

Three fertilised is great. Got everything crossed for them to get to blast stage xx


----------



## SuperMaria

Are the embryos get frozen at blast stage? or earlier at morula stage? Sorry for the silly question but I'm trying to understand the embryo development stages when ET is not due yet  

Good luck with your transfer, you seems to had lots of eggs and 7 frozen ready to go, wow! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Katy_81

They take them to blast stage before they freeze them I believe. If I was having a fresh transfer they would keep one unfrozen for transfer. 

Thank you. Just hoping timing works for the natural cycle as the clinic don’t do transfers on a weekend. So, if the timing doesn’t work there’s a chance it could be cancelled until the next month x


----------



## Mmc224

I did manage to have my transfer on 9 December in Prague, and given the recent announcements and the number of places stopping flights to the UK, I'm now even more relieved it went ahead.

Today was OTD at 13dp5dt, and the test was positive . I'm having blood drawn later for an hcg count, so fingers crossed it looks ok.  Been having a lot of backache and cramps for the last 3-4 days, otherwise don't feel any different.  No spotting or anything so far but they do have me on a really high dose of progesterone again.  All being well I've got a private scan booked on 9 January when I'll be 7 weeks.  

Really hope everyone else is doing ok, and good luck for those still waiting for OTD or news of embryos developing.


----------



## Katy_81

Mmc224 - that is fantastic news!!!     
You must be over the moon! 

Fingers crossed for your hcg test later.  Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## SuperMaria

Mmc224 - great news!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mmc224

Thanks have fingers crossed for a good result


----------

